# Heres One Pix Of My Fursuit Top half



## MoonShadoLuna49 (Sep 12, 2008)

She is Airing out Her Girls  Hers The My Fursuit At PhotoBucket  You will like this one better I think . Much Larger shows more details I have since replced the cheap canines with some really nice hard resin Werewolf Teeth that  I got at the Costume shop.Uppers and lowers 7 bucks each . Not cheap but worth the price  I think. As  they add to the anthropomorphic look   of her head. 

You likee? 


       <a href="http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249/ShadoWolffess_01/?action=view&current=IMG_0008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249/ShadoWolffess_01/IMG_0008.jpg" border="0" alt="Shado My Teen Werewolf Cub Fursuit"></a>


My Home Made Female Werewolf fursuit.  See Above Photo Bucket link for or  better Image .

MoonShado


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 12, 2008)

=O
Damn, I wish I could make a good fursuit.
._.


----------



## MoonShadoLuna49 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I was liucky enough to have a mother  intelligent  enough to realize her sons needed to learn to sew too. She taught me everything I know .

  Well For the head all you really need is a large high heat Hot glue gun . Just make a skeleton head or as I call it a prototype m out of plastic Mesh really cheap at wallmart arond 35cents a sheet.  You just cut pieces of fur to the right shape and glue them on in layers building  up the cheeks with couch foam . Foam from old couch cushions or cardboard  ect .

  There's lots of great videos on YouTube On Fur Suit Making . It's very easy as I am seeing kids making Assume Werewolf Heads . That look surprisingly like  like real fursuit Heads for Halloween .  With now get this, a Moving Jaw so cool !  Even I haven't  figured the trick to make that work right . 

  Or If you just need a Partal Suit head, paws, arms, legs,feet and taill. ma by I can make time for you and build you one. It takes around one month for a good well sewn Partial as I am currently working on a pink dog Suit for my  Roomie and Buddy Boomer The dog  For WPAFFW.

  I only charge for the labor and the  Fur if I can even find what you want . It's better to send me the fur. Total cost  $200.00 for a good  Partial .  most charge 300 for a head alone . The only restriction I have is I only do plastic eyes . I don't do  the painted kind . Cause I can't paint worth a darn .

Hope this helps ! 

MoonShadoLuna49


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2008)

Go get a Photobucket account, load up the picture, and then resize it to be within 500 by 500....then edit your first post with a better picture. Copy and past the IMG address....in replacement of that tiny thumbnail.


----------

